# NAPgA still needs you!!!



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

We still need two people for positions on the board. Time is running out! Please help us help goatpackers.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Although I don't think that I will be elected, I'll volunteer again.

What do you need - biography, pictures?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

What are the commitments? And time requirements?


----------

